# hurghada and Go Investments



## mmw109

Hi,
We are looking at an investment/holiday home in hurghada. We have been talking with "Go Investments" who are selling apts in the Tiba resort and also one in Makadi bay (jewel).
Has anyone had amy dealings with this agent ? Their name is sufficiently generic that google isn't much help.
Also any otjer general advoce about hurghada or tjese developments would bemuch appreciated . 

Thanks


----------



## Helen Ellis

Hi. I've never heard of Go Investments, but I have heard of Tiba. They build well, quickly and finish their buildings/resorts. They are also well priced. However if you are buying as an investment remember that many others are doing the same before you make a decision. I don't know which Tiba you're looking at but many are in between Hurghada and El Gouna, great if you have a car but not easy if you don't, taxis are relatively cheap but you have to think about the extra costs involved with living there.
Makadi seems to be a great place for holidays, lovely bay etc but I don't know it well so can't really comment.
What do you want from your holiday home? Do you like the beach or want to be in town, or both, close to the action or in the quiet. Obvious questions I know, but many Tiba developments are out of town and Makadi is a holiday resort in itself, miles outside Hurghada town.
Personally I would not buy anything off plan now unless it was from a builder with a proven record of finishing projects. Tiba and Orascom(Makadi) have this. Having said this there are a few new beach resorts going up within Hurghada that look good. 
Have you been to Hurghada? There is a lot of money being invested here, new airport terminal, new port large enough for cruise ships I believe, massive infrastructure works and improved roads, it's really improving. 
Hope this helps. 
I have lived in Hurghada for 6.5 years now and in Egypt for 15 years.


----------



## mmw109

Thanks for your answer . We have been to hurghada , some years ago and really liked it . 
We are both divers but also have small children so being on a self contained resort might make more sense , although being nearer to El Gouna is a plus point for Tiba.


----------



## tctech

tiba resort should be a safe bet as it is being built by red sea way ,who are a reputable firm and unlikely to go insolvent ,have a look on the rivermead global website as they are an English firm who are agents for red sea way ,I bought mine in tiba gardens last year through rivermead ,el gouna is just up the road from the resort on the + side, however the resort is about 16km from dahar (hurghada)


----------



## Phil-H

mmw109 said:


> Hi,
> We are looking at an investment/holiday home in hurghada. We have been talking with "Go Investments" who are selling apts in the Tiba resort and also one in Makadi bay (jewel).
> Has anyone had amy dealings with this agent ? Their name is sufficiently generic that google isn't much help.
> Also any otjer general advoce about hurghada or tjese developments would bemuch appreciated .
> 
> Thanks


I know it's a bit of a old thread, but maybe time has seen any developments, so my question is have you or anyone else managed to find any more information with regards to "GoInvestments.co.uk"

Maybe like yourself I came across their details just a few days ago and thought some of the prices seemed very good.

However I have said to them in a email that so-far my first impressions on what people may call a minor point is not very encouraging, my complaint being the links from 2 different emails to their facebook page did not work because of what can be seen as a typing error in the hidden icon address link, and even after stating exactly which page and also sending a copy of the first instance they said they could not find a problem, but sorry but I like my i's dotted and T's crossed in the correct place, especially if I am thinking of giving them a few thousand UK ponds.

However, I like to think I am a fairly realistic and fair type of a person and am actually prepared to overlook the 'IT' errors, but would like to know if anyone has anything to add regarding the company or possibly the properties in the Tiba area/resort.

Thanks.


----------



## Helen Ellis

I still haven't heard of the company, or who the people behind it are, and I did notice there are no names on their website. A friend recently bought at Turtles and is living there, seems ok. Tiba continue to complete their developments. 
There is a news that Hurghada is to get a University, at the North end of town, carrying on with the investment programme here. 
there are a lot of new projects going up, some very quickly. 
I would come out and look round here rather than buy sight unseen.


----------



## Phil-H

I did ask for information on 'completed' projects because I am/was thinking of buying something 'before' this coming winter and not having to wait until whenever, but I only got sent a link to their main site which I and everyone else would already have, so again, not overly impressed.

But judging by both the Tiba Plaza & Tiba Royal Price List there still seems to be plenty available, so, make of that what we will.

As for peoples names, there does seem to be a bit of information about people, but yes, not very much.

And yes, TBH I think only a fool would buy anything out there unseen, not forgetting to find out first how much longer they will expect to be living amidst a building site.


----------

